# How much is my 1987 325i red convertible with 74 miles worth?



## heater330 (Apr 16, 2012)

I am having a hard time pin pointing what amount to sell my 1987 325i red convertible with 74K miles ? The car is in excellent shape - original paint and interior. The interior is tan leather. I just put new tires on the car and a new battery. The car runs wonderfully. The passenger side seat is showing a bit of wear and tear although there is no visible cracks where the stuffing is poping out. The car hasn't been enhanced in any way. I added a 12 disc CD player that we wired and stored in the back of the trunk. I really don't want to sell it, but I have 3 teen-agers and 2 pre-teens, and need to free-up room in my driveway for cars with airbags. What else can I provide to help assit with an answer on an estimate on what to sell the car. The car has never been in an accident, and the only dings in the car are where acorns fell on it from the year it sat outside. The car has been garaged and only sometimes outside with a cover. Thanks!


----------



## heater330 (Apr 16, 2012)

*pics added*

any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

$7k to $9k as a total guess? :dunno:


----------



## Killjoy (May 13, 2009)

I got really excited when I thought it was 74 miles...


----------



## heater330 (Apr 16, 2012)

*Thanks for the replies*

I hit my head when I realized I forgot one very simple letter in the alphabet in my title.


----------

